# Sammlung legaler gebauter Trails



## Florian (21. April 2021)

Gibt es für unsere Gegend schon irgendwo eine Sammlung aller legalen gebauten Trails?
Mit gebaute Trails meine ich jetzt nicht Wege, die wir ohnehin befahren dürfen, sondern solche, die extra fürs MTB angelegt, oder zumindest dafür modifiziert wurden und zwar komplett offiziell und legal.

Mir fallen ein: 

Heumöderntrails, Treuchtlingen
Bärenlochtrails, Herrieden
Bikepark Osternohe
Bikepark Ochsenkopf


----------



## static (21. April 2021)

X-Trail Schwarzenbruck
Flowtrail Eibelstadt
MIL Miltenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (21. April 2021)

Flowtrail Kreuzberg
CO1 Collenberg
MI1 Michelstadt
MÖ1 Mömmlingen


----------



## Florian (21. April 2021)

Ich hab mich, ehrlich gesagt ohne wirklich was davon zu verstehen, mal daran versucht, eine interaktive Karte zu erstellen, in der die legalen Trails eingetragen sind. Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich das gerne irgendwo öffentlich zugänglich auf einem Webserver ablegen. Wer mich bei der etwas fieseligen Arbeit, alle Daten zu den jeweiligen Trails zu sammeln unterstützen will, kann mir gern jeweils einen Trail mit Namen, Geokoordinaten und einer Homepage schicken, dann füge ich ihn ein.


----------



## zymnokxx (22. April 2021)

ja bitte! Mach das öffentlich.
Willst Du die Geodaten von der kompletten Strecke oder reicht Wegpunkt des Starts?


----------



## Florian (22. April 2021)

Ich hab immer den Parkplatz genommen, aber es geht da nicht so sehr um Exaktheit - sondern darum, dass man aus der Karte grob ablesen kann, wo es Angebote gibt. Konkrete Infos muss man sich eh bei den jeweils verlinkten Seiten dazu holen.
Aber bitte um das nochmal ganz klar zu sagen - ich möchte auf keinen Fall (womöglich sogar gegen den Willen der Trailbauer) hier irgendwelche geheimen versteckten Trails veröffentlichen, sondern sammle lediglich Infos zu den legalen Angeboten, die eh schon im Netz stehen, und stelle sie übersichtlich dar.


----------



## Florian (22. April 2021)

Die Karte füllt sich langsam aber beständig.


----------



## ralleycorse (22. April 2021)

BaySF-Bike-Trail
					

Bayerische Staatsforsten - Wald erkunden - Ausflugsziele & Tipps - BaySF-Bike-Trail




					www.baysf.de
				



Der fehlt noch. Ist zwar ziemlich flach und wurzelig. Aber immerhin 7km!

Gruss,

der Lange

Edit: Ok-Ok. Thema verfehlt, ist ja Oberbayern. Setzen - 6.


----------



## Florian (22. April 2021)

Die genannten - außer der ganz weit weg in Oberbayern gelegenen sind eingetragen - Domain hab ich registriert. Wenn alles gut geht, ist die Seite morgen oder spätestens übermorgen online.


----------



## Florian (22. April 2021)

Das ging schneller als gedacht - die Seite findet ihr unter https://trailstrailstrails.de


----------



## FJ836 (22. April 2021)

Feine Idee da mal ein paar unbekanntere Sachen mit den Klassikern zusammen zu packen 

Fände so ne Erweiterung nach Oberbayern schon ziemlich fein, weil die bayrischen Alpen sind von Nürnberg aus auch ned viel weiter als Aschaffenburg.

Da weiß ich aktuell aber leider nur die üblichen Verdächtigen:

Geiskopf
Oberammergau
Samerberg

Alle anderen sind leider entweder nicht offiziell, nur geduldet oder werden leider grad gesperrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (22. April 2021)

Ich kann gern den Umkreis ausweiten, aber das geht deutlich schneller, wenn ich nicht selbst alle Daten heraussuchen muss.
Wer behilflich sein will kann entweder hier Trails samt Link, Name und Koordinaten posten oder (noch einfacher für mich) sie hier im HackMD nach dem vorgefertigten Beispiel (also statt der x) eintragen:
HackMD
(Dazu oben auf "edit" klicken!)


----------

